# SENCO educational needs



## stonehenge lass (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi,

I have been searching the forum this morning looking at the education sticky etc trying to find some reference to a Spanish SENCO (in the UK this stands for special educational needs) We have been here for 16 months and my eldest daughter has been struggling with Math. At first the problemas etc were always tricky because of the language, but within the first year she's quickly become mostly fluent and often pokes fun as I struggle with the language and thinks my accent is quite hilarious! Anyway, her school believes there is an issue with her math ability and since googling math dyslexia I have discovered there is such a thing called dyscalculia, don't you just love Wikipedia. She does seem to certainly display the symptoms but we would like to get her tested. Any advice as to where we can start looking for help? We are meeting the school tmrw, but I am not sure if they have an special needs department or similar. I am sure they will help us in any way they can, but they might not recognise the actual problem. 
Anyone had experience in this area?
Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stonehenge lass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been searching the forum this morning looking at the education sticky etc trying to find some reference to a Spanish SENCO (in the UK this stands for special educational needs) We have been here for 16 months and my eldest daughter has been struggling with Math. At first the problemas etc were always tricky because of the language, but within the first year she's quickly become mostly fluent and often pokes fun as I struggle with the language and thinks my accent is quite hilarious! Anyway, her school believes there is an issue with her math ability and since googling math dyslexia I have discovered there is such a thing called dyscalculia, don't you just love Wikipedia. She does seem to certainly display the symptoms but we would like to get her tested. Any advice as to where we can start looking for help? We are meeting the school tmrw, but I am not sure if they have an special needs department or similar. I am sure they will help us in any way they can, but they might not recognise the actual problem.
> Anyone had experience in this area?
> Thanks.



hi - most schools will have a dept of Psicopedagoga, (psychology) or if it's a small school, then at least access to someone with that speciality - they will be involved in any testing

they aren't too keen on 'labels' though - my younger daughter is dyslexic - but although they refused to use the 'label' she did receive tons of help in primary school - several hours a week out of class with a 'compensatory' teacher , extra time with exams etc.. Eventually she learned ways of dealing with it, & although it's still there, she no longer needs extra help or time with exams


----------



## cmw53766372 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Stonehenge Lass,

funnily enough also from Salisbury / Durrington and now living in Madrid. Arrived here 8 weeks ago from Asia.
i have tried to send you a link but it wont let me so if you go to Google and type in MAEST you should find the first link will help.

you might have already found it though ?

might help ?


----------

